# Physical question?



## DEVES (28 May 2005)

I have been running and working out five days a week and I am planning on getting into the Infantry either PPCLI or RCR Hopefully. My question is:

What is the average weight of a Ruck for the infantry? 

I have a few close friends in the force right now and they have let me borrow a ruck one of there old rucks .I want to start getting used to the weight and also running with something on my back since I havent really ran with more than 30pounds of weight on my back.

Also does anyone have any other suggestion for training physically. 

Currently I run 4km every evening, Monday to Friday and I take a resting period for Sat and Sun. 

How many km average would be a regular PT run ?

Thanks.


----------



## DEVES (28 May 2005)

Just So everyone knows and is not confused when I say Ruck I mean RuckSAC or (The Big back pack)
Thxs again!


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (28 May 2005)

I believe the ruck weight for BFT (Battle fitness test) is 55lbs plus rifle, tac vest and helmet.You have 2 hours to complete 12km.Im not positive of these numbers but its very close to that. If you can do this once per year without problem, you should have no difficulty humping your own gucci kit in the field


----------



## Goober (28 May 2005)

The official weight with your weapon, helmet, webbing (no tac vest until you get to your unit) and ruck is 24.5kgs which is 53.9lbs and its probably the lightest ruck you'll hump. A ruck you pack for the field, and hump all day, can easily weigh 70+ lbs. You don't run with the ruck on, you just walk, however the field can be a different story.


----------



## paracowboy (28 May 2005)

start increasing the distance of your runs. Try for 10 km 3 times a week. You didn't mention upper work, if you're not already, start doing push-ups, sit-ups, and chin-ups. The weight Goober gave you is about right, as is his advice that you will never have a ruck that light at any other time than the BFT.


----------



## DEVES (28 May 2005)

Sounds good I am going to start increasing my runs till I get to 10km. I do all of the upper body work also. Most of the time after my run. Which include push ups, Weights, sit ups etc. 

What I'm also going to do is start eating healthier. Currently i weigh 160 and I am 5'9.

Any other suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## GO!!! (29 May 2005)

Dont let the slow (really slow) pace of the initial training fool you.

Your basic training in Quebec will leave you thinking that the army is a sad joke, but the difficulty will increase with Infantry Battle school. 

Once you reach a unit, you will find that there are training events that will severely test your physical and mental abilities, so keep training, and dont allow yourself to put on too much weight when you are in St. Jean!

Good luck, and the PPCLI is waaaaaay better than the RCR - and we have better postings too! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Good luck, and the PPCLI is waaaaaay better than the RCR - and we have better postings too! ;D


ahem, when referring to The Royal Canadian Regiment, the word "the" is capitalized. An honour bestowed on The Royal Canadian Regiment by Her Imperial Majesty, Queen Victoria.
Nyaaah! 
 ;D

But the PPCLI *are* more fun, and *do* have better postings.


----------



## GO!!! (29 May 2005)

Paracowboy,

Perhaps you would care to bestow upon the readers of this forum the other words substituted for RCR.

They usually have the word "chicken" in them....

 >BWHAHAHAHA >


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

we better quit before a mod spanks us.

Derek, on another thread, I posted the following: 





> oh yeah! I almost forgot. Numbers alone mean nothing. It's irrelevant if you can do 1000 push-ups if they aren't done to the standard. So let's talk about form. First, we will pause as I think about the perfect form: Alyssa Milano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It applies to you as well.


----------



## DEVES (30 May 2005)

As I said I have a few friends in the Edmonton garrison and the told me that I could really get an RCR pissed off by softly chanting as I pass  "Run Chicken Run". As I am not in the military yet I can laugh about that but who knows I might be sent to the RCR so I better keep my mouth shut hey. Nothing against them at all but I much rather be  a cowboy (PPCLI) than a freaking Chicken.

Thanks   paracowboy for the info on pushups. I'm quite fit right now. I have drove the route I run ever night and its 4.3km. I have been running that with 40 pounds of weight in a ruck in just under 20 min. I do this every night.

I'm not going to under estimate what is going to happen , for example basic and not having to have too much weight. I am just going to go all out. No point being the one at the back of the pack. I want to LEAD the Pack.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 May 2005)

Quote,
. I want to LEAD the Pack.

...and you can't do that untill you work WITH the pack.....


----------



## paracowboy (30 May 2005)

Derek Eves said:
			
		

> As I said I have a few friends in the Edmonton garrison and the told me that I could really get an RCR pissed off by softly chanting as I pass   "Run Chicken Run".


and so you can. Or, in this case, a former Royal.


----------



## DEVES (30 May 2005)

I dont mean that im going to be ahead like an idiot.

But just motivating the pack. I know theres no "I" in team and thats what the CDN army is like!!

Theres no problem being more fit?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (30 May 2005)

Derek Eves said:
			
		

> I don't mean that I'm going to be ahead like an idiot.
> 
> But just motivating the pack. I know theres no "I" in team and thats what the CDN army is like!!
> 
> Theres no problem being more fit?



"Don't be first, don't be last, and never volunteer" is what I was told before I went to basic. The only part of that I paid attention to was "don't be last". This lead to all sorts of extra fun, but if you like a challenge...


----------



## DEVES (30 May 2005)

That sounds about right. Ive heard this from many people. So what happens when your first?


----------



## GO!!! (30 May 2005)

You look like a bag licker/apple polisher/teacher's pet/blade!

Then everyone makes fun of you...


----------



## DEVES (30 May 2005)

I guess that question answered itself hey!

Thx you all for you replies! The are appriciated!


----------



## Zombie (31 May 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> You look like a bag licker/apple polisher/teacher's pet/blade!
> 
> Then everyone makes fun of you...



Are you kidding? I hope I'm not going to BMQ to play games...isn't the point for everyone to excel as much as possible?


----------



## paracowboy (31 May 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? I hope I'm not going to BMQ to play games...isn't the point for everyone to excel as much as possible?


no. The point is for you to learn how to be a soldier and a part of a team.


----------



## DEVES (31 May 2005)

I have bought a bunch of movies off the discovery channel on BUD training(Basic underwater Demo) kind of the pre-Seals training and they go over Teamwork a great deal. I have come to see how instructors or generally how instructors will single out non team players for out doing and not being a team member. 

It is GOOD to show leadership! I guess just try not to be cocky or look like a brown nosier right?

Another book I just bought tonight that is really awesome and shows some really good tips is from Chapter and it the SAS training guide. Shows different work outs and a lot of good ways to stay fit.


----------



## Zombie (31 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no. The point is for you to learn how to be a soldier and a part of a team.



That doesn't include putting forth your best effort? I understand the concept of "learning how to be a soldier and a part of a team" but I guess I'll have to wait till I'm there to see how that relates to performance. I want to do well, but only to the point where it will not cost me in other areas. Heck, I may not even have to worry about it.   ;D


----------



## canadianblue (31 May 2005)

Even though I am only an applicant, hopefully PPCLI soon I think that the best way for myself to get through is to keep my mouth shut and do as I'm told, I want it to be so none of the instructors will know my name too well. This was advice given to me from soldiers and members of the CF. As for a leadership position, I am starting out as a private in the infanry assuming I get in, so in no way, shape, or form will I be a leader, that will only come with experience. Once again this is my own opinion. 

Best of luck to you all


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (31 May 2005)

RE: being first, and 'excelling':

**This is from experience on reserve recruit course so it might be different for you.**
There is nothing wrong with pushing yourself during PT. Remember, you are a team. Stay with the pack help eachother out. If you are chronically at the front of the pack you might end up being a marker on runs and then you get a bit more exercise out of them. I guess what I am trying to say is do your best, and give it 100%, but never to the point when 'your best' is going to blade other people or leave them behind. That's not teamwork. If you think you're up to it go ahead and push to be the strongest member in the team, but never forget you're still in the team. 

There, I think i said team enough times in that little speech.

RE: Leadership on recruit course.

keep your mouth shut and do as your told [sic] is usually a safe bet. About being in a leadership position you probably will not have a choice. You will be called on to be section senior or course senior. You will be evaluated on how you lead, and how everyone else fairs under your 'leadership'. Really the position is just that of s***-magnet. Don't forget that when you are section or course senior you are still part of the team. You did not instantly become Herr General Bloggins.


----------

